# Becoming a Doctor in MMA?



## Machiavelli_08 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, I can't seem to find out how you go about doing it...obviously you get your medical degree then what? It doesn't seem like these are advertised jobs! If anyone has info/knowledge how you go about getting involved in both European or US MMA events from this perspective it would be great to hear from you.:thumbsup:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Machiavelli_08 said:


> Well, I can't seem to find out how you go about doing it...obviously you get your medical degree then what? It doesn't seem like these are advertised jobs! If anyone has info/knowledge how you go about getting involved in both European or US MMA events from this perspective it would be great to hear from you.:thumbsup:


Are you talking about being a cutman or one of the guys that comes into the cage to check cuts during fights and sometimes stop them?


----------



## Machiavelli_08 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, to be honest anything that requires a doctor in MMA would be cool by me such as doing medicals etc etc but I was thinking the guy who comes in to check the fighter if he has an injury mid-way through a fight or after a submission/KO...when they say its a doctor stoppage I've assumed it is an actual doctor who sees the fighter...what do you mean by a cutman?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Im pretty sure tehre are three different medical professionals at an MMA event. A doctor, cutmen and paramedic.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Machiavelli_08 said:


> Well, to be honest anything that requires a doctor in MMA would be cool by me such as doing medicals etc etc but I was thinking the guy who comes in to check the fighter if he has an injury mid-way through a fight or after a submission/KO...when they say its a doctor stoppage I've assumed it is an actual doctor who sees the fighter...what do you mean by a cutman?


-A cut man would be like the guy they call "Stitch" the old guy that works on the cuts in between rounds. This is him










-An event doctor would be the guy or girl that comes in when the fight is over or when there is a cut that needs to be checked midway through the round. The event doctors are usually annouced to be in attendance before the main even. Margaret Goodman is the doctor on some occasion and I think Tony Alamo is the other doctor. This is Margaret Goodman









Paramedics come in usually when Cro Cop is finished wth his opponent


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Probably a BA or BS in Sports Medicine then medical school. 
for doctor 

For paramedic , you might scrap by on an EMT program. but if you had EMT cert and a BA or BS in sports medicine, you'd be good. 

Cutman, no clue. Probably just practice and knowing trainers.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

SnakePit said:


> Probably a BA or BS in Sports Medicine then medical school.
> for doctor


To become a doctor, your BA doesn't need to be in anything in anything specific. Most get a BA in biology, but because the entrance to medical school doesn't cover anything medical you can get any degree you'd like. Chemistry, physics of biology help the most though.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

GMW said:


> To become a doctor, your BA doesn't need to be in anything in anything specific. Most get a BA in biology, but because the entrance to medical school doesn't cover anything medical you can get any degree you'd like. Chemistry, physics of biology help the most though.


I'm just saying that is you're going into SPORTS MEDICINE, such a degree might just help you. :thumb02:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

SnakePit said:


> I'm just saying that is you're going into SPORTS MEDICINE, such a degree might just help you. :thumb02:


Ah,Yeah, you're most likely right about that.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Paramedics come in usually when Cro Cop is finished wth his opponent


Or when this happens.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Or when this happens.


I had a feeling this was going to be posted


----------



## Machiavelli_08 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok, this all sounds cool...my problem right now is knowing what to do after you get your degree, do you just wait for a job opening and apply? No idea to be honest and any info on how it works in Europe as well as the US would be helpful.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Machiavelli_08 said:


> Ok, this all sounds cool...my problem right now is knowing what to do after you get your degree, do you just wait for a job opening and apply? No idea to be honest and any info on how it works in Europe as well as the US would be helpful.


You just have to wait for job openings, or go to them ask about a job. Good thing about a medical degree is you have a lot of options on what you can do.


----------



## Machiavelli_08 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah, I'm halfway through my degree and starting to think about what I want to specialise in...and well I thought this might be an interesting little idea to get some knowledge on...considering I like the sport so much it doesn't sound like a bad idea so far :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMAXFAC09 (9 mo ago)

Machiavelli_08 said:


> Well, I can't seem to find out how you go about doing it...obviously you get your medical degree then what? It doesn't seem like these are advertised jobs! If anyone has info/knowledge how you go about getting involved in both European or US MMA events from this perspective it would be great to hear from you.👍


Im an Oral and Maxillofacial Surgeon looking to contribute to the MMA world, any info about it would be greatly appreciated


----------

